# Galatasaray - Arsenal



## BgFutbol (Dec 9, 2014)

In group D from the Champions league Galatasaray will host Arsenal. Galatasaray is the absolute underdog in this group where Borussia Dortmund is comfortable leader, Arsenal is 2nd and Anderlecht third. I bet Arsenal will want to win here so much so they can be first in the group somehow if Borussia makes a mistake. Arsenal's goal is to be first in the group and they will try to win in the uncomfortable Turk Telecom arena.
Prediction: Arsenal win @2.55 at Bet365


----------



## scommetix (Dec 12, 2014)

Aaron Ramsey scored one of the goals of the season in Champions League as Arsenal cruised to a 4-1 victory at Galatasaray. Nice match! Looking forward for more matches like this!


----------



## Andy987 (May 9, 2015)

Aaron Ramsey scored one of the goals of the season in Champions League as Arsenal.


----------

